# Barre de menu SL translucide d'origine?



## DarkPeDrO (20 Juin 2010)

Hello,

J'ai fais des bêtises avec ma MenuBar pour la rendre totalement transparente, avec les écritures en blancs, et résultat, j'ai tout foiré...
En gros, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un peut me fournir un lien pour un package afin de me remettre la barre translucide d'origine (elle n'est plus translucide chez moi...)?
Ou bien même un lien vers un tuto?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Tu as un désinstalleur.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Juin 2010)

Hello,

Je trouve pas sur le site :s

EDIT: Il faut télécharger un thème entièrement, pour avoir le désinstalleur?
Parce que je tourne en 128K... C'est possible d'avoir le désinstalleur uniquement?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Ben il est dans le pack ...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2010)

de même que le look d'origine est...sur le dvd


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> de même que le look d'origine est...sur le dvd



Donc une solution serait "Archiver et installer" ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2010)

ca depend des betises faites
(et absolument pas décrites)

(si c'est en local ou avec manip niveau OS)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> de même que le look d'origine est...sur le dvd



Un peu trop là .


----------

